# Mogadore Fishing



## RichSac (May 16, 2017)

Starting a new thread that will supply updates for Mogadore Reservoir fishing. 

I haven't been out since ice. Spent last week in Virginia hunting up some crappie.

Anyone catching fish on Mogadore yet?


----------



## RichSac (May 16, 2017)

I did go over to the new launch on Ticknor and felt it was a nice addition.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

RichSac said:


> I did go over to the new launch on Ticknor and felt it was a nice addition.


How was the road goin in and out?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

RichSac said:


> I did go over to the new launch on Ticknor and felt it was a nice addition.


How was the road goin in and out?


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> How was the road goin in and out?


Road is pretty decent, typical washout from pooling water and poor gravel job. Sill 100% better then lansinger was.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Whoever built that road did a poor job. At least it's a shorter and wider drive than Lansinger was!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I always preferred hiking in on the access road off 43. Safe parking across the road and a beautiful view. Plenty of fish off that shore too.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've communicated some cercerns with the driveway at Tickner to The Div 3 folks. Mostly what I observed during late ice fishing season. I felt the very real possiblity exists that it could get very nasty/badly washed-out during the April rainy season, esp abt mid-way up the drive! They did not build this facility with "special appropriations" just in-house funds a. nd man-power so yes, maybe a few "corners" were shaved! They said there was a previous, hard-base surface(asphalt) under the spread aggregate and should hold up fine. Later, they said one area abt halfway in was washed out(a long time ago) and filled with large stone before the top layer added. They Don't want this to become a "mini Lansinger" and promised to watch it closely in the upcoming months! I feel they're on top of it, just too much sweat and precious operating $$ invested in it to not do that! I for one, appreciate their "gift" to us sportsmen!!(and that's exactly what it is!) The TRASH problem(or potential one), is entirely another issue!!("TOWYBI"-Take Out What You Brought In!!!!)


----------



## RichSac (May 16, 2017)

The past three days I have fished in the evening (after 6 p.m.) along the western shore. Three days in April with pretty decent weather and it's pretty cool to see how the fish have, in those 3 days, "turned on" and look to be doing what fish do this time of year. The bluegills are coming in and starting to stake out their territory. Hitting anything in their reach. Last night, the largemouth showed up (nothing more than 10 inches) and hit the Rapala well. I caught 8 bass in the hour I casted. Spring has definitely sprung -- now we need to string together some more nice days.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I am going to be in the area Friday and Saturday with a kayak. Where is a good area of the lake for crappie or bluegill right now. Have only been there once on the east side of 43.


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

I sense trouble or at least chaos at the new launch.. Not nearly enough parking spots for boaters and kayaks, not to mention people meeting there and shore fishing.. Today at 4:00 PM only 6 open spots to park (on a Wednesday) , and the fish have not turned on.. I assume people will park along the road leading to the launch, even though it is not designated for parking..
Better get there at 5 AM during the May bite if you want a parking spot!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that ramp i think was built at the old swimming area, and the old camps grounds up the hill. but in my 2 $ that ramp is worse than lansinger. guys are going to have to be carefull that pad is short, oh well ......


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I believe the intention was there , maybe lack of funding and planning gave us what could possibly become a hassle. Plenty of room for improvement for sure.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

It's much better than the Route 43 launch, that's for sure!



bustedrod said:


> that ramp i think was built at the old swimming area, and the old camps grounds up the hill. but in my 2 $ that ramp is worse than lansinger. guys are going to have to be carefull that pad is short, oh well ......


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

have they completely stopped patrolling the ever present fishermen at the 43 bridge... Its almost impossible to cross under 43 now without a bobber dangling from the road now.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Not sure. Call the Portage County Sheriff's dept and have them drive by the bridge...


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

Has anyone got into the crappie at mogadore yet?? I am going to go play in the rain today but I can’t decide where to go fishing at......?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone been out the last couple days at moggie, maybe have a water temp?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

60 surface temp Fri


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you very much


----------

